# Help with SoCal trip planning...



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

My buddy and I are planning a week long trip down to SoCal sometime in February, and I need any insight and advice you can offer (he doesn't ride but he does hike, so keep that in mind) on good riding, lodging, etc. Thus far we've narrowed it down to three general areas, but I'm open to other suggestions. I'd like to get in 3-4 days of riding - about 50-80 miles with up to a few thousand feet of climbing per day. First is Anza Borrega... he's been there previously and knows a lodge that he's keen on - I don't have the name but will find out in a few days. The second is the area north of San Diego, close to, or along, the coast. The third is Death Valley. In addition to decent, yet reasonably priced lodging, we both like hot springs, so if you know of any springs to recommend, that would be great.

Happy to return the favor if anyone's headed up to Sonoma County...


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*this is a test*


----------

